# Exportar Gerber desde Proteus y BoardMaster



## lanselor (Nov 6, 2008)

Me he visto en la obligación de trabajar con un Enruter de LPKF el C40 para ser esactos. Y, en internet hay muy poca información detallada de como hacer todo paso a paso. Asi que despues de mucho lidiar y sacar manuales de aqui, explicaciones de allá y demás, decidi crear un pequeño manual paso a paso de como hacerlo.

En el se explica:

a) Como generar los gerber desde el proteus.
b)Como usar el Circuit cam de manera basica, importar los gerber, añadir los layers, marcar el "camino" que seguirá la maquina etc.
c)Como usar el board master(programa que controla el enrutador) desde el circuit cam.

En cualquier caso, creo que será util para más de una persona. Igual que me resultó util a mi.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 6, 2008)

lanselor, gracias por tu contribución a la comunidad.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 6, 2008)

Primeramente un saludo a los dos.

Reitero el agradecimiento de Li-Ion y, cómo siempre lo hago en casos cómo este, Sugiero a Li-Ion que este aporte sea colocado en la sección "Tutoriales", a fin de que no permanezca alejado de la vista de otros, a quienes podría resultar útil.

Saludos:


----------



## lanselor (Nov 7, 2008)

Gracias a los dos por los agradecimientos (que redundante D).

No me esperaba que lo pusierais en tutoriales. Pero si creeis que ahi estará mejor me parece correcto. Simplemente queria devolver a internet un poco de la ayuda que me ha prestado. Incluido este foro.


----------

